# Simplicity worn drive axle bushing in frame



## robby (Dec 12, 2017)

I have an older Simplicity snowblower that I was given. The major issue with it is where the drive axle rides on the frame, it is worn out. There is no provision for a bushing so the drive chain does not stay tight and the snowblower won't move. Is there an easy workaround for this? These are my favorite snowblowers I have used.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

robby said:


> ". . . The major issue with it is where the drive axle rides on the frame, it is worn out. There is no provision for a bushing so the drive chain does not stay tight . . ."


It may be too late for this season; but if you like the machine in all other respects, I'd consider removing the axle and re-drilling or re-boring the holes in which the axles ride and fashioning my own bearings or bushings as the wear surfaces in the future, complete with a Grease Fitting. Is the axle surface still in good condition ?

What's the Model Number of that Simplicity unit; the absence of a Bushing/Bearing seems to be a major engineering oversight ?


----------



## robby (Dec 12, 2017)

Whereabouts in VT are you located? I think it is an 8 26. I will have to go look. The axle didn't look worn. I rebuilt the carb on an 824 and I was going to stencil all of the storms it conquered on the side. There was so many. I can go through enough to reach the top of the opening and it has never clogged in low gear. It is the only snowblower I have used that will not clog.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Looking at the PartsTree Schematics, they show an 8-24 referred to as a Simplicity SnowThrower 824E (*1692616*) and
and 8-28 referred to as a Simplicity SnowBuster 828 (*1690588*) . . . . but PartsTree seems to skip the 26" category.

Here's the schematic for another 24" referred to as the 870DC (*1690678*) showing a Bearing (#4) and Housing (#7) for the Axle:

https://www.partstree.com/parts/simplicity/snow-blowers-snow-throwers/870dc-1690678-simplicity-8hp-24-two-stage-snowthrower/traction-drive-group/

If need be; you could probably replicate that.

Best thing to do would be to first find Simplicity's 7 digit Model Number for your unit.

BTW, I'm in the NorthEast Kingdom . . . . that corner of Vermont wedged between Quebec, Canada and New Hampshire.


----------



## robby (Dec 12, 2017)

its an 870M. I just looked at it and the bearing retainer above where the friction disc is I think is tweaked down. The jackshaft I believe is the one that is worn through the housing, it looks like someone repaired it before but didnt put anything replaceable in. 1691377 is the model.

8hp 28"


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Well, here's the Axle Bushing that you "might" need for your unit:

https://www.partstree.com/parts/simplicity/parts/1666001sm/

But if someone doctored up the mounting of the JackShaft (#56 on the following schematic), you may have to study this schematic in comparison to what you have now, and see what you'll have to do to permanently position it in the proper location ?

https://www.partstree.com/parts/simplicity/snow-blowers-snow-throwers/870m-1691377-simplicity-8hp-28-snowthrower/traction-drive-group/


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Any Good Welding/Fabrication Shop should be able to Repair it if You Don' have the Skills and Equipment.


----------

